

Flipboard Integrates Zite's Topics in 3.0 Release - dfield
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/30/technology/personaltech/the-latest-flipboard-serves-up-the-news-and-some-surprises.html

======
walterbell
Are existing Zite users (with hundreds of manually selected topics) going to
be migrated to Flipboard?

